# Who has a range set up at home.



## travislsullivan (Jul 6, 2015)

I finally started setting up my home range, it's not the prettiest thing, instead of just shooting a block or bag alongside my house. Cleaned up and mowed the steep hillside behind my house and put in the bags I picked up on sale last year, they still need actual posts and overhead cover from the elements but for now it's usable. I ******* fixed my old Glendel that wouldn't stop a nerf dart, the middle 5 in is the open foam layers that weren't destroyed and the rest is loctite foam. Not a long term fix I know but it stops my arrows for now. Threw my 11 year old block down there for the time being as well. My plan is to get some old club targets and fix them up and add a few more targets and stations. I currently have 4 stations that I can shoot from. Some are more challenging than others to mix it up and it changes he yardage by a few yards to. Putting up my lock on a couple feet off the ground as well to practice with the small platform. I can get out to 45 yards on one target if I back all the way to the neighbors fence but the main stations are 15-33 yards. I'm going to get a few cheap solar spot or floods so I can shoot at night occasionally, I've already wired up a maglight a couple times and that works pretty well too. I have plans for a target bale as well out to 50 but who knows when that will materialize


----------



## ckanipe (Aug 23, 2016)

I've got a 20-60yd range in my yard, 4'x4'x1' layered foam targets... Great for dialing in my bows and the other bows I work on... My buddy has a 16 target 3-D range I also practice on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dusty Britches (Feb 10, 2003)

nice


----------



## DBowers01 (Mar 13, 2016)

I have three backstops....two bags and one stacked cardboard. Also have three 3d targets. I can shoot out to 120yds but usually practice from 25 to 80yds.


----------



## jarich42 (Mar 28, 2016)

I have a short six target range with a few 3D targets and a few foam targets.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

1 layered carpet target in the back--out to 26 yds, plus a 15' high ladder stand. Wish I had more distance available, but can take a block target to my local feral hog shooting place for as much distance as I want.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Love your backyard range very nice. I'm envious!
I have a 19.5 yard shot into my garage if I stand on one of the large landscape rocks along side the front steps. 

It sucks that it isn't quite 20 yards but that's what you get when you live in a development that has 1/8th of an acre lots.


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

Very nice set up. I wish I had more trees to create different looks. I have some 3D a 20-25 bag, 30-35 bag, 40-50 bag and a 90 yard bag. still a work in progress. Be nice to have more trees to work with though.


----------



## Carolina_Outlaw (Sep 6, 2010)

Just finished flagging my new range. Measured 20 yards out to 100 in 5 yard increments. I inlaid 16"x16" decorative pavers for a shooting line next to the carport. I'm fabricating a bow rack that mounts to the corner post of the carport. I have enough bags to go to 75 at the moment. The plan is to set up the bags in a V formation with the 100 target at the point of the v, even numbers on the right and odd on the left. Then put a few 3-Ds in the middle. I'll add pics when I get the bags set up.


----------



## mgkmedic79 (Aug 18, 2016)

Just getting the last minute touches done to my range in the basement. I live in a borough with homes close by so the basement is all I got. Its about 10 yds (enough to keep in shape for the season). With a closet behind the backstop for my targets, a work bench to dial in the bows. Built from rough cut timber that sat out for 5 or so years and the guy was gonna burn them so got them for free. will be adding 2 couches and a gun cabinet plus a small TV to relax hang out during family shooting nights. I will post pics as soon as I can!!


----------



## Lowmanbowman (Feb 9, 2016)

I am in the process of finishing my indoor range. It's twenty yards with a little extra room behind for spectators! Lol. It's wide enough for two targets when i have friends over. I also have an outdoor range with a few targets that I can move back as far as 90 yards. There is a berm at the back to stop anything past that.


----------



## mgkmedic79 (Aug 18, 2016)

Here are the pics I promised. The first is what the basement looked like the others are the finished products minus the lounge area and decorations...


----------



## tedtf (Dec 20, 2009)

Got 20-40-60 targets set up in yard. One 3D target at 40 I can shoot out of stand


----------



## webdragon (Jul 18, 2015)

I have one setup next to my house. instead of having multiple targets i have multiple shooting positions marked out at 20,40 and 60 yards with a line spray painted on the house foundation. since my backstop and target bag hanger is mounted to a fence i know the distances stay pretty well constant i don't have to worry about them getting changed by accident when i mow the yard.


----------



## kevhawkins (Jul 17, 2011)

In my opinion....I've got the best set up and the envy of all my buddies...simple..I have extension chords running to a clamp light with markers for 20, 30, 40 and 50. I use the porch light to light up my sight or use my rheostat. The pic shown is my view from 40 yds. Shooting at night there is no heat and low winds.


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

In my yard, along side my driveway, I regularly shoot 20-30-40 yards. If I move the target on up the hill, then I can do 50-60 yards - just for grins.

My favorite distance is between 20-30 yards - my deer distances.


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

I can set up and shoot out to 300yds but only practice out to 100. Have various targets set in different locations. This is my 100yd setup with markers every 20yds plus a Rhinehart 18-1 offset 13yds behind my long range target. Just cannot see the 18-1 from 113yds. 

100yds







60yds







40yds


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

I can set up and shoot out to 300yds but only practice out to 100. Have various targets set in different locations. This is my 100yd setup with markers every 20yds plus a Rhinehart 18-1 offset 13yds behind my long range target. Just cannot see the 18-1 from 113yds. 

100yds
View attachment 4782865

60yds
View attachment 4782873

40yds
View attachment 4782881


----------



## jhedelen (Dec 16, 2015)

Very nice!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

Not sure why that 2x posted


----------



## redyak3 (Nov 5, 2011)

I can go out to 75 yds at my house.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowl Chaser (Dec 17, 2014)

I can shoot up to 60 yards. Most of the time I'm not comfortable shooting in my yard in the middle of a neighborhood.


----------



## 12 Ringer (Feb 23, 2005)

I live in the city too. Technically I think it's illegal to shoot even a bow in the city, here... I built a backstop of cardboard boxes (seen on the far right of the photo) that I have in my shop. My daughter shoots it like it is, but if I'm going to shoot, I'll open up the french doors behind the backstop, and roll the target to the other end of the shop. Shooting from the main part of the basement into my shop, I get about a 14 yard shot. Sure it's not much, but it keeps the muscles in shape just as good as a 40 yarder!


----------



## Archer Magnus (Feb 25, 2016)

I wish I had an outside range! But, I just have my garage so I made a rolling cart. 

Archery up top, Darts on the back, and where the trash can is in this photo now I have a slingshot catch with hanging targets.


----------



## TC-CountryBoy (Aug 30, 2004)

Not as fancy as some of the setups, but it serves me well. I have markers from 10 to 60 yards. I also have a couple trees close by that I set ladder stands in and shoot from. Also next to my box target is 3 stackss of sand filled tires that I use for things that go bang.


----------



## Bobbyh83 (Aug 29, 2016)

These look great. I need to polish up my setup some and add in some challenges 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travislsullivan (Jul 6, 2015)

Nice looking home ranges. I have made a few improvements to mine reecently and need to get a few pictures up. Built 2 bag stands with roofs, clear out some under brush to allow for varied shot angles, hunt a stand at at the base of a tree on top of my hill to practice out of a tree stand. I will be adding some solar lights for some night shooting soon.


----------



## ridgeline (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## 23denton23 (May 21, 2015)

bump


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

Posted before; but in case you haven't seen it:


----------



## Rooksc (Jun 27, 2016)

Nice setup


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## Lmbhngr (Oct 27, 2004)

I have a Block Range 4'x4' and a Hips 4'x4' Range target on a steel frame with casters. I roll them out of the barn onto the blacktop drive where I have the yardage stenciled onto the drive from 15-75 yards in 5 yard increments. I can put the targets in the back yard and stretch it to over 100 yards. I'll set a Glendel Full Rut, or a McKenzie turkey or mt. goat, or whatever, in front of the 4x4s. I also put a Glendale FR in the woods behind the house and can shoot to 70 yards right outside the garage on the concrete and blacktop.


----------



## csoutfitters (Mar 1, 2016)

You guys have some great ideas and I will be stealing some of them. Now I just need an idea to block the wind!


----------



## kawonikillerz11 (Oct 14, 2016)

any opinions on how i could make my own target? I have a 3d and a block and a bag(about to fall apart) but I am a college student and can't just go out and buy a new target would love to figure out a good solution to a homage target


----------



## Bebite (Jul 11, 2011)

I have a 10 target field course ay my camp. Will be making 4 more next year to complete the course. The target were made with 1/2" pressure treated plywood and are 2 ft x 2 ft x 2 ft. They are filled with old shrink wrap/plastic as much as you can stuff in the box. Cover is white canvas.


----------



## Justshootpaper (Jan 18, 2019)

TC Country... I HATE you!!!...lol... What a fantastic facility to have at your back door. Im green with envy


----------



## nickee3158 (Feb 25, 2011)

I live in a small apartment and don't have much space, so I've only got a target made from kiddy foam mat tiles for arrow and bow tuning. But this basic setup has helped tremendously to get my bow and arrows grouping together nicely.


----------



## Mais-Diesel (Nov 3, 2016)

Jealous of y’all set up. I set up a stop mat hanging off the back of my house. Farthest shot is 30 yds.


----------



## lehmbeezy (May 26, 2019)

following for future use lol


----------



## TedDBear (Feb 4, 2005)

Prompting some ideas -- particularily how to move the big targets around. Thinking of modifying an olld lawn tactor pull behind trailer so I can move the giant 4ft square target around. Especially liked the garage roller target! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Big_Jav (Jun 13, 2015)

It’d be nice to have enough room for a range, but until then I’m shooting the bag at 20 yds in the backyard


----------



## quiksilverj (Feb 18, 2016)

this is great! glad to see i am not the only one shooting in the basement.


----------



## Conquest0901 (Jun 28, 2013)

This is an awesome setup!


----------



## Conquest0901 (Jun 28, 2013)

Nice!!!


----------



## Conquest0901 (Jun 28, 2013)

cool setup!


----------



## beauleyse10 (Sep 13, 2012)

Love those indoor range setups!


----------



## spenglet (Oct 2, 2016)

Like the hillside setup. Wish I had hills. Basement lane is nice, but favorite is the after dark range using lights. Got several solar spotlights that should be good for giggles.


----------



## DentTek (May 7, 2019)

Nice range


----------



## molarmechanic (Aug 19, 2016)

Jealous of the set ups. I live in the city but luckily have a big cement backstop on my house and neighbors that don't care. I can only get to 20 yards though.


----------



## sad_story (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't have any photos but I live in a typical apartment in NYC, with a 3 yard max diagonal so my range consists of standing in the living room corner, shooting over my kitchen island, lol 

(There may or may not be a hole in my apartment metal front door from switching to a backtension)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ready5 (Dec 15, 2009)

I've got all the room I need for a nice range but have to slow down buying my kid archery gear and invest in some targets. A bag and a block target doesn't make it a range.


----------

